# Let's have a zen moment



## weko (Feb 7, 2014)

The word Zen is derived from the Japanese pronunciation of the Chinese word 禪, which in turn is derived from the Sanskrit word dhyana, which can be approximately translated as "absorption" or "meditative state". - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen

Here is one that I shot yesterday in Houston.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/wekophotography/12336474364/#


----------



## Jeffbridge (Feb 8, 2014)

Fantastic shot!!! Really nice!


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 8, 2014)

For me, it seems to occur when I am out in my canoe.. This shot is taken in Ottawa, Canada's capitol city... one of those places in town where you could convince yourself that you are way way out in the wilderness.

Find a nice spot, sit with your eyes closed, and listen to the birds and the water....


----------



## weko (Feb 9, 2014)

Jeffbridge said:


> Fantastic shot!!! Really nice!



Thanks! 



Don Haines said:


> For me, it seems to occur when I am out in my canoe.. This shot is taken in Ottawa, Canada's capitol city... one of those places in town where you could convince yourself that you are way way out in the wilderness.
> 
> Find a nice spot, sit with your eyes closed, and listen to the birds and the water....



Absolutely!


----------



## surapon (Feb 9, 2014)

weko said:


> The word Zen is derived from the Japanese pronunciation of the Chinese word 禪, which in turn is derived from the Sanskrit word dhyana, which can be approximately translated as "absorption" or "meditative state". - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen
> 
> Here is one that I shot yesterday in Houston.
> 
> ...




Wow, Dear weko.
I love your composition and the tone of warm colors, Great job.
Here is my point of view from last summer, Buddhist ceremony.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2014)

weko said:


> The word Zen is derived from the Japanese pronunciation of the Chinese word 禪, which in turn is derived from the Sanskrit word dhyana, which can be approximately translated as "absorption" or "meditative state". - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen
> 
> Here is one that I shot yesterday in Houston.



It's so peaceful...Very nice shot weko. I love the color treatment. Well done.


----------



## weko (Feb 9, 2014)

surapon said:


> Wow, Dear weko.
> I love your composition and the tone of warm colors, Great job.
> Here is my point of view from last summer, Buddhist ceremony.
> Surapon



Thanks Mr. Surapon. 

The monk seemed to be in a very peaceful moment, I also love the halo from the candle. Thanks for sharing your wonderful capture. 




Click said:


> It's so peaceful...Very nice shot weko. I love the color treatment. Well done.



Thanks!


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 9, 2014)

where in Houston is that?


----------



## weko (Feb 9, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> where in Houston is that?


The buddhist temple is located on the southwest side of Houston. The address is 10002 Synott Rd, Sugar Land, TX 77498. Here is another shot from the same site.


----------



## surapon (Feb 9, 2014)

weko said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > where in Houston is that?
> ...



Wow, Wow, Wow---Dear Weko.
I love your style of warm colors Picture, Plus your great point of View. Great Job.
Surapon


----------



## weko (Feb 9, 2014)

surapon said:


> Wow, Wow, Wow---Dear Weko.
> I love your style of warm colors Picture, Plus your great point of View. Great Job.
> Surapon


Thank you Mr. Surapon. You are so incredibly kind!


----------



## davet4 (Feb 10, 2014)

This is my 'Zen' moment, it was taken a few hours before Chinese New Year with the chaos of all the fireworks....there was no wind, noise or smoke and the water was calm....


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2014)

Lovely reflection. Nicely done davet4.


----------



## weko (Feb 10, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely reflection. Nicely done davet4.


+1. Nice place too!


----------



## jprusa (Feb 10, 2014)

This is my Zen moment , a mile walk to the Cape Fear river to watch the most beautiful sunsets here in NC.
5D3 24-70 .


----------



## surapon (Feb 10, 2014)

jprusa said:


> This is my Zen moment , a mile walk to the Cape Fear river to watch the most beautiful sunsets here in NC.
> 5D3 24-70 .



Wow, Dear Jprusa.
Beautiful North Carolina sunset scenery----Thanks that you share with us. Yes, That your Zen moment and make me very calm feeling too.
Ha, Ha, Ha----Opposite your great/ Calm Photo, Mine = The Newly wed, young Chinese couple/ First Honeymooners at Santorini Island in Greece, in the early morning that make Oldman like me to Have a " Super Heat " Feeling----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## weko (Feb 10, 2014)

jprusa said:


> This is my Zen moment , a mile walk to the Cape Fear river to watch the most beautiful sunsets here in NC.
> 5D3 24-70 .


Nice and calm. 



surapon said:


> Ha, Ha, Ha----Opposite your great/ Calm Photo, Mine = The Newly wed, young Chinese couple/ First Honeymooners at Santorini Island in Greece, in the early morning that make Oldman like me to Have a " Super Heat " Feeling----Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Surapon


Wow! What a romantic shot Mr. Surapon!


----------



## jprusa (Feb 10, 2014)

surapon said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > This is my Zen moment , a mile walk to the Cape Fear river to watch the most beautiful sunsets here in NC.
> ...



Thank you so much Sir and what a great photo.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 10, 2014)

weko said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > This is my Zen moment , a mile walk to the Cape Fear river to watch the most beautiful sunsets here in NC.
> ...


----------



## jhpeterson (Feb 10, 2014)

My moment to share, a favorite image from last summer. This was taken on a warm evening, as the last of the breeze was settling down.

Of course, this doesn't happen every day, only now and... zen.


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2014)

jhpeterson said:


> My moment to share, a favorite image from last summer. This was taken on a warm evening, as the last of the breeze was settling down.
> 
> Of course, this doesn't happen every day, only now and... zen.




It's beautiful. I love that picture.


----------



## surapon (Feb 10, 2014)

Click said:


> jhpeterson said:
> 
> 
> > My moment to share, a favorite image from last summer. This was taken on a warm evening, as the last of the breeze was settling down.
> ...



+ 100 for me too, Sir. Beautiful unique Point of view, That Typical Photographer like me , do not have a heart to shoot this beautiful feeling of view like this.
Surapon


----------



## weko (Feb 11, 2014)

jhpeterson said:


> My moment to share, a favorite image from last summer. This was taken on a warm evening, as the last of the breeze was settling down.
> 
> Of course, this doesn't happen every day, only now and... zen.


It's kinda abstract and unique. Glad that it brings peace for you. Was wondering what the blue lines are?


----------



## jhpeterson (Feb 11, 2014)

Click, surapon and weko... thanks for your kind words!

My work takes me on the water probably a hundred days a year, so I've seen similar images throughout my career. In recent years I've found myself taking increasingly more photos like this, perhaps searching for my zen moments.

As for the blue lines in the water, they are the reflection of the relatively dark sky behind me. The pink, obviously, is from the sky color above the just-set sun.


----------

